# karpfenrute zum feedern?



## der_kapitale (18. Februar 2008)

kann man ne karpfenrute zum feedern benutzen oder nicht warte auf antworten und bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

mmhhm irgendwie geht das nicht....oder ist deine Spitze so empfindlich wie bei ner Feederrute?? Wohl kaum....deshalb nein das geht nicht


----------



## fishingislife123 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Wenn man die Rute wie beim Boiliefischen auslegt, also waagerecht und die Bremse aufdreht, klappt. So wird bei uns am See oft auf Karpfen und anderes Rüsselviech geangelt. Ist ein Versuch wert.


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



fishingislife123 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Rute wie beim Boiliefischen auslegt, also waagerecht und die Bremse aufdreht, klappt. So wird bei uns am See oft auf Karpfen und anderes Rüsselviech geangelt. Ist ein Versuch wert.



ahja und wie willst du dann denn Biss von einem Beispielsweise 15´er Rotauge erkennen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## niddafischer (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

das gehtschon klar wenn mann gezielt auf brassen,schleien und  karpfen  fischt.


----------



## spinner14 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Ich denke man kann mit ner Karpfenrute auch mit Futterkorb fischen,aber wie schon gesagt wurde man erkennt die Bisse nicht.Man kann ja einfach nen Bissanzeiger benutzen.


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

@spinner nur dann ist das kein richtiges Feeder mehr oder??


----------



## Ralle76 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Dann ists halt ne "Falsche". Feeder bezieht sich doch eher auf den Korb als die Rute und dem ists egal, womit er geworfen wird. 
Wenns noch ein Extra sein darf, gibts Bissanzeiger vom Herrn Hülße. Funktioniert ganz gut für offenen oder geschlossenen Rollenbügel. Nutz die Sufu oder gogle mal nach "Lutz Hülße" in Zusammenhang mit Balzer. Oder auf seiner Page die Bauanleitung. Dann hat amn sogar was Zittriges und Bibberndes zum drauf gucken.


----------



## yh1ly73 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Als ich noch mit Karpfenrute und Futterkorb geangelt hab, habe ich die Bisse nicht eindeutig erkannt, trotz Einhängebißanzeiger.
Seit ich mit der Feeder unterwegs bin klappts allerdings besser. Kann auch an der damals verwendeten Schnur gelegen haben, die war im nachhinein einfach zu dick.


----------



## Krüger82 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Ne karpfenrute zum feederfischen ist meiner meinung nach nix!!! Bringt nicht einen vorteil!! Unsensiebel im drill und die bisse werden nicht angezeigt!!Warum willst du denn mit ner karpfenrute feedern?? In meinen augen ist das totaler müll!!!
mfg


----------



## crazyFish (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

1. Grund - man hat nicht das Budget um sich nen Winkelpicker oder eine Feederrute zu kaufen

2. Grund - man ist gar nicht auf "Kleinvieh" aus sondern auf Karpfen, Brassen oder Raubfisch

weil alles was Feedern bedeutet ist der Einsatz eines Futterkorbes wie und worauf man diesen Nutz ist dann wieder situationsabhängig.

Ich kenne zB auch Leute die nen Futterkorb mit Fischhack fühlen und dann nen Tauwurm auf Aal benutzten und auch das ist Feederfischen.


----------



## schriever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Ja, man kann!!!

Damit wäre die Frage beantwortet. 

Alles weitere ist reine Spekulation, da man nicht weiß was der Thread-Ersteller mit dieser Frage bezwecken oder wissen möchte. 

Kann man ein Auto als Mülleimer benutzen??

Die Antwort wäre die selbe. 

Kann man machen, es stellt sich halt nur die Frage wie sinnvoll das ganze ist und welchem Zweck es dienen soll.


----------



## crazyFish (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



schriever schrieb:


> Kann man ein Auto als Mülleimer benutzen??



Wenn ich meine Digitalkamera finden würde könnte ich die Frage ma eben beantworten :q.


----------



## OnTheMove (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Am Rhein hat ein kollege zwecks mangelnder Feederrute mit seiner 2,75lbs karpfenrute auf Barben geangelt. Die Barbenbisse sind ja meist eh nicht zu übersehen. Aber auf Weißfisch würde ich es lassen, oder einen Pingpong oder swinger benutzen. So bin ich als 12 Jähriger knirps zum angeln mit dem Futterkorb gekommen.


----------



## Jens0883 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Klar kann man mit einer Karpfenrute feedern. Warum auch nicht?
Allerdings sollte man keine Maden als Köder verwenden, sondern besser Mais, da Mais selektiver ist. Die Entfernung spielt auch eine Rolle und sollte nicht zu weit gewählt werden, da sich durch grosse Entfernungen die Bissanzeige verschlechtert. Einfach einen Einhänge-Bissanzeiger verwenden und wer will auch noch einen Elerk.-Bissanzeiger.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Speedfisher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Wenn ich ab und zu feeder, nehm ich immer eine ganz normale rute (Hecht/Karpfen etc.)!
Da ich nicht oft feedern egh, lohnt sich eine feederrute in meinem fall nicht 

Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Krüger82 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Das ist geschmackssache und auch eine sache des geldes! Aber für mich kommt das nicht in frage. Ist mir einfach viel zu grob!!! Wenn ich karpfen fangen will auf jedenfall angebracht aber für brassen und rotaugen(Barben gibt es bei uns nicht) ist ne karpfenrute absolut zu klobig!!!
mfg#h


----------



## bagsta343 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

hi,

hab das komplette erste jahr, beim barbenfischen am rhein mit 2.5lb karpfenruten gefischt... das natürlich in verbindung mit futterkörben. würde es natürlich nicht als "gefeedert" bezeichnen, aber es hat immer gut funktioniert. bin nach ug. einem jahr dann auf x heavy feederruten umgestiegen, da sich halt nicht immer barben am futterplatz eingefunden haben...

die bisse von brassen, nasen und kleineren weissfischen generell lassen sich mit karpfenruten sehr schlecht feststellen, und somit ist die anzahl der verwandelten bisse, sehr häufig äusserst schlecht gewesen...

generell lässt sich eine karpfenrute mit futterkorb genau so gut fischen wie auch mit grundblei im weitesten sinne. barben beissen in der regel sehr aggressiv, was die wahl der rute zum 
"Barben-feedern" sehr einfach gestalltet, solange du in der harten strömung gezielt auf sie fischst. solltest du doch öfter in buhnen oder strömungs ärmeren bereichen fischen wollen, dann rate ich dir zum kauf von feeder-ruten...

verkürzte antwort... du kannst mit karpfenruten ""FEEDERN"",
die biss-ausbäute ist jedoch bei weitem nicht so hoch wie mit feeder ruten...

gruss
der bagsta


----------



## Speedfisher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

aber in Holland zum Beispiel braucht man kein futterkorb und fängt jede menge brassen (auch kleine ) mit Karpfenruten und erkennt den Biss trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Das ist geschmackssache und auch eine sache des geldes! Aber für mich kommt das nicht in frage. Ist mir einfach viel zu grob!!! Wenn ich karpfen fangen will auf jedenfall angebracht aber für brassen und rotaugen(Barben gibt es bei uns nicht) ist ne karpfenrute absolut zu klobig!!!
> mfg#h


 

so sehe ich es auch....feedern ist halt extrem feines fischen


----------



## Krüger82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

@speedfisher

Da habe ich eine frage! Wie erkennst du einen biß an der karpfenrute???????Willst mir doch nicht sagen das die spitze ausschlägt!!! Wenn das der fall sein sollte setz dich da mal mit ner richtigen feeder hin! Du wirst doppelt so viel fisch fangen!!!!


----------



## Speedfisher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

@Krüger82:
Ich erkenn den Biss schon ! Hab immer ne Aalglocke dran und wie gesagt: ich angel nicht oft mit futterkorb =) 

Ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir noch eine Feederrute zulegen soll!

Wenn ja, ist eine Heavy Feeder angebracht?Ich angel am Rhein...

mfg, 
Dennis


----------



## hecq (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



magic feeder schrieb:


> so sehe ich es auch....feedern ist halt extrem feines fischen


 

warum is feedern feines fischen? die bissanzeige ist fein. sonst nichts.. im strom habe ich ne 4000er mit 0.30 mono und richitg fetten körben dran.


----------



## Ralle76 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



> so sehe ich es auch....Feedern ist halt extrem feines fischen



Da frag mal die Matchangler, ob die das so extrem fein finden. :m

Am Rhein mit 25er Mono, evtl. Schlagschnur und 100g-Körben an der HeavyFeeder... Naja, in seinem Fall sprech ich da nicht mehr von fein höchstens von "extrem".


----------



## Ralle76 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Schön Hecq! Sind wir uns einig.#h


----------



## hecq (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

@ralle67

seh ich auch so


----------



## Speedfisher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

ich sehs auch so obwohl ich nich mit ner feeder rute fische|supergri

Was meint ihr, sollte ich mir eine feederrute(Heavy Feeder) zulegen? Werde ich so wirklich mehr Bisse haben?


----------



## Ralle76 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Eine Heavy Feeder ist halt auf das Angeln im Strom ausgelegt und somit für den Rhein ideal. Wenn du viel dort angelst lohnt sich die Investition auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Speedfisher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

ich weiß nciht ob ich dadurch mehr bisse erkennen kann!
Weil ich benutze immer eine weiche Hechtrute mit 100 gramm wurfgewicht, und erkenne auch gut einen Biss von einem brassen von 25 cm!
Deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## OnTheMove (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Ich finde Schon das die Bissausbäute höher ist mit einer feederrute, da du durch die spitze, wenn alles richtig steht auch bisse merkst wenn der fisch auf dich zukommt(fallbisse - die spitze entspannt sich). Auch im Winter erkennt man feine bisse weit aus besser. Klar kann man mit einer Karpfen rute auch biss erkennen. Aber meist deswegen, weil der fisch durch das schwere Blei und dem hoffentlich scharfen Haken sich eh schon gehakt hat(am rhein hau ich nie an sonder baue nur kontakt zum fisch auf). Es gibt aber auch sehr vorsichtige bisse. 
Den biss meiner 68er barbe hätte ich fast verpennt, da der fisch den köder nur sehr vorsichtig genommen hat, als ein schiff vorbei gefahren ist. Nur dadurch das die spitze sich ein wenig unrhytmischer als beim wellengang bewegt hat habe ich den biss überhaupt bemerkt. Ohne feederrute währe der fisch weg.

Zum Thema Feederrute und feines fischen:
das Angeln mit der Feeder rute am Rhein ist auf jeden fall feines fischen! Nur halt auf größere Fische mit Höheren gewichen an der schnur! Dünnere Hauptschnur als 25er oder max. 22er geht bei den gewichten und der Kampfkraft der Barben nicht. Sonst gibt es nur verluste. Außerdem sollte man die Muscheln und die Wollhandkrabben nicht vergessen.
Es ist feines Fischen unter Extremen bedingungen!
Mit dem feedern am See finde ich kann man es nur teilweise vergleichen, weil die Bedingungen ganz anders sind!


----------



## magic feeder (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

ok.....dann ist halt nur die bisserkennung fein.....das ist sie eben bei einer karpfenrute nicht.....ich will nicht wissen wie viele bisse man auf diese weise nicht erkennt.....


----------



## OnTheMove (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



> .....ich will nicht wissen wie viele bisse man auf diese weise nicht erkennt.....



Und was willst du dann wissen?

Neben bei gesagt. Die Meisten Feederruten sind auch feiner als die Karpfenruten (ich rede nicht von den Spitzen, sondern nur von Blank). Der unterschied das das WG so hoch ist, liegt unter anderem an der viel engeren Beringung.


----------



## Speedfisher (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

ich werde erst einmal weiter mit einer "normalen" Rute angeln...(WG 40-90 und die andere 60-100)
Dadurch fange ich auch sehr viel und erkenne auch jeden Biss mit Aalglocke

Lg,
Dennis


----------



## OnTheMove (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Dann viel spaß 

grüße Markus


----------



## magic feeder (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Und was willst du dann wissen?
> 
> Neben bei gesagt. Die Meisten Feederruten sind auch feiner als die Karpfenruten (ich rede nicht von den Spitzen, sondern nur von Blank). Der unterschied das das WG so hoch ist, liegt unter anderem an der viel engeren Beringung.


 

davon rede ich ja immer....aber auf mich hört niemand...


----------



## Krüger82 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Dadurch fange ich auch sehr viel und erkenne auch jeden Biss mit Aalglocke


 
Wenn ich aalglocke höre drehen sich meine fußnägel hoch!!!! Ist geschmackssache aber sowas wie ne aalglocke werden meine ruten nie kennenlernen!!! Finde die dinger einfach unbrauchbar!!! Zumindest bei unseren gewässern und auf friedfisch!!!


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aalglocke höre drehen sich meine fußnägel hoch!!!! Ist geschmackssache aber sowas wie ne aalglocke werden meine ruten nie kennenlernen!!! Finde die dinger einfach unbrauchbar!!! Zumindest bei unseren gewässern und auf friedfisch!!!


 

genau das is meine meinung.. die dinger finde ich auch schlimm..


----------



## Speedfisher (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

ich komme sehr gut mit den dingern klar


----------



## bennyhill (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> @speedfisher
> 
> Da habe ich eine frage! Wie erkennst du einen biß an der karpfenrute???????Willst mir doch nicht sagen das die spitze ausschlägt!!! Wenn das der fall sein sollte setz dich da mal mit ner richtigen feeder hin! Du wirst doppelt so viel fisch fangen!!!!


 
*Natürlich kann man mit einer Karpfenrute "Feedern*"
Man merkt hier halt an den Kommentaren das für die vielen Besenstiel-Karpfenangler eine Karpfenrute erst bei 3 lbs beginnt.
Nur zur Info, es gibt Karpfenruten mit Testkurven von 1,25 / 1,5 / und 1,75 lbs.
Mit diesen Ruten lassen sich Bisse sehr gut erkennen und zb. hervoragend Barben im Rhein fangen und oh Wunder, es gehen beim Karpfenangeln (ein einigermasen hindernisfreies Gewässer vorausgesetzt) praktisch keine Karpfen beim Keschern verloren, wie man es bei der 3lbs Fraktion so oft sieht....


----------



## Carphunter 76 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Wie on the Move schon sagt, am Rhein auf Barben ist eine 2,5 lbs Karpfenrute eigentlich schon ideal. Damit kann man auch die 160 Gr. Futterkörbe rausschlenzen. 

Fürs Stillwasser würde ich sie nicht empfehlen, es sei denn, man angelt mit Method Blei und Selbshakfunktion der Montage ... Dann las Köder Hartmais oder Boilies (auch ab 10mm) BRassen am Karpfengerät ... ist Geschmackssache, die Bisse sind auch nicht eindeutig, selbst wenn die Brassen schon hängen, schleppen sie nicht unbedingt das Blei hinter sich her, sondern bleiben einfach aufm Fleck stehen.


----------



## Tricast (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Bis jetzt war es so, dass der Finger noch immer der sensibelste Bissanzeiger war und ich glaube, daran hat sich auch nichts geändert. Die Schnur zwischen zwei Finger und jeder Zupfer wird registriert.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen von der Stippermesse

Heinz


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Bis jetzt war es so, dass der Finger noch immer der sensibelste Bissanzeiger war und ich glaube, daran hat sich auch nichts geändert. Die Schnur zwischen zwei Finger und jeder Zupfer wird registriert.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Bremen von der Stippermesse
> 
> Heinz


 

da ist was wahres dran.........


----------



## OnTheMove (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenrute zum feedern?*

Dann viel spaß am Rhein beim 6 stunden Schnur in der Hand halten. Auch wenn du recht hast


----------

